# 5 new chicks



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

My second hatch is coming right along. I have 5 new chicks and expect about 13 more by morning. This plus the 9 that are now 6 weeks old will replace my older layers that were sold to augment another guys flock.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:congrat:

Ours are just starting to lay regularly again and 2 appear to be broody. We are looking to have 2-3 hatchings this year. We need some roosters for the canning jars and the freezer.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Baby chicks! :2thumb:

We will let the ol game hen hatch a few  ... It's not like we can stop her, she is very good at stealing a nest or two each year.:surrender:


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Total for second hatch was 11. That mean 20 new and 17 one year olds. I am really thinking about several groups of cornish x for meat now. A neighbor wants to swap me some bunnies for some birds. I will continue to branch our as much as possible.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So what do you think about bunnies for chick? Good barter or not?


----------

